# What is the difference between these Benjamin Moore Products



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, I am relatively new to BM so I'm still learning their systems. I have been selling Regal Select on exteriors, my bm supplier is selling me the Regal Select MoreLife. He sells Regal Select but says he sells more of the morelife. 

I haven't had a chance to compare the PDSes and will. Thought maybe some of you BM pros would give some thoughts.

....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Regal Select is a high build product, more comparable to SW Duration. The Moorlife has been around for years, and was the top line BM ext flat for years until Aura came out. Personally, I'm a high build fan and stopped stocking the Moorlife.

The Regal Select High Build Low Lustre is fantastic. I did a side by side comparison between that and Sikkens Rubbol Dek over bare cedar spindles on my house. The Sikkens is recommended for cedar without a primer, the BM isn't. So I applied them the same with no primer. The Sikkens is peeling less than a year later and the BM is rock solid. Now I'm not recommending to do this, it was just more of a test....and I didn't have any primer at home anyways.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I did take a peak at the pdses a while back. I thought I saw the recommend mill applications were equivalent to each other. If this is correct then isn't the morelife (regal select) a high build as is the Regal Select?

....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Moorlife DFT 1.9 mils

Regal Select Flat DFT 2.3 mils


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Moorlife DFT 1.9 mils
> 
> Regal Select Flat DFT 2.3 mils


What are the product #s of these products

....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Moorlife/MoorGard/MoorGlo are a bit more expensive than the Regal HiBuild series and the Moor*** series is also still alkyd fortified (means cleaning out brushes is a pain, they claim it helps it adhere to chalked substrates).

Rega HiBuild for me. Not for doors probably, but for siding it is our product of choice right now.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you noticed the [regal select] logo within the new Moore line label?

....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I did not think BM could top their confusing WallSatin being a flat paint, but they just might have managed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Yeah, I did not think BM could top their confusing WallSatin being a flat paint, but they just might have managed.


Now I'm more confused?

....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Now I'm more confused?
> 
> ....


Interior flat Regal used to be called Flat Finish Wall Satin.

Makes sense right? :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So what is the. Moore Life with the Regal Select logo? Moore Life or Regal Select.

....


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope the old guys that work at Ace can help. When their not helping lil ol ladies find the right lightbulbs.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Gabe - ask your rep for one of these.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Page 26 and 27

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So what is the. Moore Life with the Regal Select logo? Moore Life or Regal Select.
> 
> ....


Its on the Gennex platform. If I'm not mistaken, they still make a non gennex moorlife/guard/glo. There had to be a way to identify the difference. It makes no sense to me either. Only thing I can come up with, is that one will eventually go away. Probably the Moorlife/guard/glo line IMO. BM couldn't drop it because customers were too familiar with the names.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its on the Gennex platform. If I'm not mistaken, they still make a non gennex moorlife/guard/glo. There had to be a way to identify the difference. It makes no sense to me either. Only thing I can come up with, is that one will eventually go away. Probably the Moorlife/guard/glo line IMO. BM couldn't drop it because customers were too familiar with the names.


They are both on the Gennex platform now. Maybe there is some old stuff still out there aka 1b,2b,3b....

For me the morelife is a little nicer for siding and the hi build I like for stucco. The morelife goes farther then the hi build. Also like Dean said, the morelife is oil modified so it sticks better to older surfaces. I think they are different enough for them to keep em both.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have been using the Regal HiBuild primarily on new construction (Hardie stuff).


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We've been using a lot of the high build low luster for siding. Looks nice. The flat is nice too, a bit of side sheen. Still using Aura satin for doors and either for trim. 
The Moorlife is $10 less than Regal Select high build flat, low luster same as Moorgard. I guess that's why my store stocks both but it's confusing for sure!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just went over the product data pages. Moore Life is now under the Regal Select Line (weird) I see the product differences. My bm rep is trying to hook me on MooreLife. I applied samples on a home today for color aproval, 2 colors, one in 105 Regal Select Moorelife, the other in 400 Regal Select high build. Both seem to have the simular viscosity. Any way, now my mind can rest. Been up tight for weeks about this.
Thanks for you input and look forward to more

....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Man I still love moorlife-moorgard.

Bm really confused stuff.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

According to the TDS, The Regal Select gives the product more opportunities to act as a self primer/finish then the Moorelife.

I use the Moorelife exclusively for painting stucco in a very adverse environment. Most of the stucco buildings I paint have been tinted, but have never been painted. Because of the close proximatey to the Bay and Coast, I always pressure wash first, then apply the BM Masonry primer before applying the Moorelife. I've had the opportunity to monitor the coating over the years, and have found it to retain its color very well, along with continued excellent adhesion.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I talked to my Ben Moore reps about this. Basically, the "Regal Select with MoorLife/Gard/Glo" are the originals, slightly modified so they can take Gennex pigments. "Regal Select High Build" debuted last year as just "Regal Select." My understanding was that it was to replace traditional MoorLife/Gard/Glo, but then they waffled, and decided they needed something more like the old stuff.

Anyone tried the two head to head on older siding? I adopted Regal Select last year, and my retailer continues to stock the high build, but not the new "with Moor..." finishes. The two biggest complaints I have with the high build are that I think it's a little too thick for hand application (especially 1X, for some reason), and it almost seems to stick TOO well--I've had more problems with it causing previous weak-adhering coats to bubble and separate on old homes than I've had with any other Benjamin Moore lines. I scrape and sand the hell out of a side, then the first coat pulls up more bubbles.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

We started our exterior season with the Regal Select low lustre for trim on house in pretty good shape, and it dried so fast it was obnoxious. We just finished another home a few weeks back with the high build and it was vastly better to work with, and was almost the same color...we have used Mooreguard/Mooreglo for a very long time, and loved it, and now BM has made things a bit confusing with all the different but similar lines...it'll sort itself out soon enough, I'm sure...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PaintPerfect said:


> We started our exterior season with the Regal Select low lustre for trim on house in pretty good shape, and it dried so fast it was obnoxious. We just finished another home a few weeks back with the high build and it was vastly better to work with, and was almost the same color...we have used Mooreguard/Mooreglo for a very long time, and loved it, and now BM has made things a bit confusing with all the different but similar lines...it'll sort itself out soon enough, I'm sure...


If you haven't tried the Aura exterior, give it a shot.
When I finally used it, I was impressed.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We've been using a fair amount of Aura for trim, and siding on some jobs. Great coverage and spread rates.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Moorlife, MoorGard, and MoorGlo in the W configuration is still an alkyd modified 100% acrylic. The spread rate is higher and the DFT is thinner. The Regal Select is 100% acrylic with a lower spread rate and higher DFT. both except Gennex Colorant. Hi Build is like Duration or other Hi Build products. RS has better handling characteristics then most hi builds and slightly better spread rate.


----------

